# Cleaning ears !!!



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

My vet told me to get some ear wipes...which I did...but haven't a clue what I should or should not clean. 
When I lift Merlin's ear up it looks very complicated inside and I don't want to damage anything in there so not sure which part I should be cleaning. 
I feel silly asking what I should be doing, I suppose I should know but not had a dog before that's got spaniel ears so any help and advice will be most appreciated.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We use tropiclean ear cleaner..which we drop drops into her ear then massage the outside...then I lift the ear and take a cotton wipe with the ear cleaning solution on it. Rub the whole inside part. And if there is wax build up in any of the crevises I use a cotton swab with the solution on it. I don't go inside the eat canal with the cotton swab just around the crevises...I hope this helps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

My vet told me that dogs ears are not as delicate as human ears so not to worry about having a good clean around. He showed me what to do when I was there for 6 month check. Don't be embarrassed to ask for a demo from the vet. 

He said to squirt cleaner nice & deep into ear then massage (you'll feel the soft cartlidge and here a squelching sound) then get some cotton wool and twist into a long shape and pop that into the ear canal twisting gently. A


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks for the thread... at millies first vet visit last week (8 week jab) the vet said about gently pulling out a few hairs on the inside.... he did it while we were there to show me but i really don't fancy doing it. Has any other vet mentioned this to anyone?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Tracey I'm squeamish about ears too! My vet gave me Sancerum to put in my dogs ears twice a week. They do a lot of swimming in ponds and rivers so I try to remember to do it. I leave my groomer to do the hair inside their ears as they aren't very tolerant of it with me!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Somewhere on Jojo's Mydogslife there is a great article with pictures on how to clean ears. HTH


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=LsXerCInZ6c

This video helped me
I use cotton balls instead of baby wipes but the process is the same


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re ears*



TraceyT33 said:


> thanks for the thread... at millies first vet visit last week (8 week jab) the vet said about gently pulling out a few hairs on the inside.... he did it while we were there to show me but i really don't fancy doing it. Has any other vet mentioned this to anyone?


Pushca hates me cleaning her ears and will run out into the garden as soon as she sees the bottle coming out. So I now leave it to the groomer who plucks her hairs too. If I think they need an extra clean I use the solution exactly as everyone recommends or damp cotton wool around the ear but am still petrified of hurting her so not an often occurrence in our house 
They actually never look as dirty as they did when she was a puppy but Pushca doesn't go near lakes ( she hates them) so maybe that's why.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/care-grooming/page/2/

That is the link that Clare mentioned.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Our vet showed us how to clean her ears, she said a non scented baby wipe was as good as special ear wipes, huggies are good! Buy one get two free sometimes in sainsburys. The vet had a real good poke about, she just wrapped her index finger in the wipe, and said you can actually go deeper than you'd think. I am very ear sqeamish, so far my hubby ahs done it. Even when coco is playing and her ears flap open, I quickly close them, lol.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone
Will look on My Dogs Life and You Tube and see if I dare attempt to do it myself.
I have got to take Merlin's back to the vet for his booster in a couple of weeks so if I'm still unsure I'll ask for their help. 
Thanks again !!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I find Teddy tolerates getting drops in if the bottle or container is warmed slightly in a cup of hot water. He used to jump and try to get away before, but the warm lotion seems to soothe him and he doesn't object much at all now. (Of course, I think this might be partly because my husband is in front of him holding up a nice treat or two)


----------

